# Taxidermist in upper mi recommendations



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Shot a really nice 10 pointer in wi last rifle season and im looking for recommendations for a shoulder mount in upper mi.
Would love to hear good places to take it.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Used to be a lady about 4 mi W of Gaylord, Townline Rd maybe, that did a nice job on deer.. Havent been there in 10+ yrs.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

If you re looking for someplace in the U P. This guys work is outstanding. Pricy but good





__





North Country Legends Taxidermy - Escanaba, MI






www.northcountrylegends.com


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Tim Gorenchan at North Country legends.


----------

